# mini light bar



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I am currently looking for a Mini Light bar to go on top of my back rack. I am looking for a light bar that is thin and bright. Wondering what you guys are running and your thoughts on what you have.
Thanks a Ton


----------



## outdoor1 (Jul 22, 2010)

the mini raptor from speed tech lights awesome bright and for the money i have them on all my fleet truck, never a problem


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

outdoor1;1067181 said:


> the mini raptor from speed tech lights awesome bright and for the money i have them on all my fleet truck, never a problem


the STL Raptor?


----------



## outdoor1 (Jul 22, 2010)

its about 14" long 7" high ssits on our back racks duel colour blue/amber


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont run any lighting, but if I were to run a mini bar I would do the Whelen Responder LP http://www.sirennet.com/whr2lpp.html or a Federal Signal Highlighter http://www.ilfireandpoliceequip.com...-Sirens-amp-Parts/Lightbars/HighLighter-c109/ or a Sound Off Pinacle http://ledguy.net/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=74_130&products_id=401 and if your willing to really drop a dollar or two Federal Signal Mini Legend http://www.lonestarpse.com/fesi24mileli.html - Please stay away from Speed Tech Lighting they are the worst. You get what you pay for.


----------



## outdoor1 (Jul 22, 2010)

so i guess you have had a problem with stl, please let me know maybe i have made a mistake buy for 25 plow trucks running 15 hours a day in -20 -35 conditions in a canadian winter running these lights for the past 2 years with out one problem, beating the whelen in price and brightness. maybe i made a mistake.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://forums.libertypse.com/showthread.php?464-Speedtech-Lights

captain23 
View Profile 
View Forum Posts 
Private Message 
View Articles 
Newbie Join Date Feb 2010 
Posts 6 
Location Keyser, WV 
Profession freight conductor ff/emt
I ordered 2 grille lights from them and a switchbox. Switchbox still works fine but the grille lights that were guaranteed 100% waterproof were ruined within 6 months from moisure and fried the wiring. Thats the last set of lights i ordered from them.

tcfd823 
View Profile 
View Forum Posts 
Private Message 
View Articles 
Member Join Date Dec 2009 
Posts 72 
Location Benton, Arkansas 
Profession VFF/FR
Garage 2006 Chevrolet Silverado LS

their customer service is horrible, and their products are very cheaply made.

CBL-Tech 
View Profile 
View Forum Posts 
Private Message 
Visit Homepage 
View Articles 
Super Moderator 
Join Date Sep 2009 
Age 26 
Posts 487 
Location Merseyside, England, GB 
Profession Motorsport Marshal/Installer
Garage Trooper

All I know about them is they have very bad reviews from people who have bought from them, IE lights stop working within a few hours of being taken out of the box. Leds burning out. Problems returning items and never getting refunds.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

whelen responder with the linear 6 heads. very bright and great price


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I really like the Able2 Sho-Me Luminator mini-bar. I've got a few of them and I really like them. Very bright in the daylight, and they have a photo sensor to dim them down at night. And yes, they're that bright that they need to be dimmed at night. Expect to pay $400 for a mag mount.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

outdoor1;1067276 said:


> so i guess you have had a problem with stl, please let me know maybe i have made a mistake buy for 25 plow trucks running 15 hours a day in -20 -35 conditions in a canadian winter running these lights for the past 2 years with out one problem, beating the whelen in price and brightness. maybe i made a mistake.


Speed Tech is a member of BBB and has an A rating which is good in my book.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I have never had any issues with Whelen brand, yeah they r costly but keep running in any weather! I happen to have an extra Edge mini for sale. Let me know if interested.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

doo-man;1067667 said:


> I have never had any issues with Whelen brand, yeah they r costly but keep running in any weather! I happen to have an extra Edge mini for sale. Let me know if interested.


Price shipprd to 58103?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Green Grass;1067663 said:


> Speed Tech is a member of BBB and has an A rating which is good in my book.


BBB rating means nothing. All a company needs to do to get an A rating is pay dues...


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

i have 2 STL mini led raptors for 2 and 3 years now , no probs whatsoever....very bright and priced right


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

Whelen Responder R2 w/LINZ6 lightheads. Very bright. I got lucky and picked mine up a couple weeks ago at an auction for $200. :yow!:


.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Sound off Signal, mini pinnacle. EPL7000. super bright, 28 flash patterns. I like it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Federal Signal Mini Legend. Mine's awesome.


----------

